# Concentration Camp Photo of Elie Wiesel



## Dante (May 23, 2010)

It's a damn shame that this even has to be a thread.

The Holocaust: A Tragic Legacy - What









> Former Buchenwald prisoners - Elie Wiesel's face is visible on the second row, seventh from the left, by the vertical wooden beam. (The enlargement will shows him better.)



Wiesel worked for the Allies in the camp after it was liberated. There are records and photos of him being there, being liberated and improving while working for the Allied command. It is documented by US Military in the Film  I Have Never Forgotten You: The Life & Legacy of Simon Wiesenthal (2007)

usmessageboard.com reviews I have never forgotten you

http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/photocredit/achievers/wie0-010


----------



## JW Frogen (May 23, 2010)

It is a human stain it ever happened at all.


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2010)

Let me add a link to film Watch I Have Never Forgotten You: The Life & Legacy of Simon Wiesenthal Online | Streaming Full Length Movie | Video Clips | Fancast

9 minutes into it and then at 11 minutes photo of Wiesel document. this crazy shit has to stop being posted all over the internet without links to proof Wiesel is a camp survivor. 

It's nuts.


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2010)

as much as i object to the us policy towards israel....i just dont get the deniers.  the records are there...the medical experiments etc...photos and films...memories of the soldiers who first saw the camps...but like all things...the survivors are aging out...basically it is 60 year old history...and the deniers are beginning to try to rewrite it.  some flat out deny it...others downplay it.  we cannot allow hate to write history..simple as that....


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> as much as i object to the us policy towards israel....i just dont get the deniers.  the records are there...the medical experiments etc...photos and films...memories of the soldiers who first saw the camps...but like all things...the survivors are aging out...basically it is 60 year old history...and the deniers are beginning to try to rewrite it.  some flat out deny it...others downplay it.  we cannot allow hate to write history..simple as that....






that is why I say: Let me add a link to film [url=http://www.fancast.com/movies/I-Have-Never-Forgotten-You%3A-The-Life-and-Legacy-of-Simon-Wiesenthal/95326/1354043010/I-Have-Never-Forgotten-You%3A-The-Life-%26-Legacy-of-Simon-Wiesenthal/videos]Watch I Have Never Forgotten You: The Life & Legacy of Simon Wiesenthal Online | Streaming Full Length Movie | Video Clips | Fancast  9 minutes into it and then at 11 minutes photo of Wiesel document. this crazy shit has to stop.[/URL]

There are archives with images that show the horrors. There are records of Wiesel and others being signed up to testify at early Nazi trials. It is all there, and there are also --  the Nazi's records.



---

http://www.scrapbookpages.com/buchenwald/Liberation2.html






Elie Wiesel leaving Buchenwald camp, April 27, 1945

The photo above shows Elie Wiesel walking out of the Buchenwald camp on April 27, 1945. He is the tall boy, the fourth from the front on the left side of the column of orphan boys.

In his book entitled "Night," Elie wrote that he became sick three days after the camp was liberated on April 11, 1945 and was in the hospital for two weeks.

In a book entitled "The Children of Buchenwald" by Judith Hemmendinger and Robert Krell, there are the stories of 31 of the orphan boys at Buchenwald, including the story of Elie Wiesel in Chapter 11.

On page 54 of the book is this footnote:

Romek and Abram in Block 8 were unaware that Block 66 held the children at liberation. They thought themselves the only two children in Buchenwald.

The authors also mention on page 113 that Block 66 was the barrack for the orphan boys at Buchenwald.

On this web site, Jewish professor Ken Walzer is quoted as follows, regarding the orphans at Buchenwald:

Among the older boys was Eliezer Wiesel from Sighet, Rumania, who was protected in block 66 with hundreds of others.



> There are a number of reasons an intelligent reader might want to know more about this story. There is no byline on the article, so we can't tell who wrote it. We can't tell who or what originally published it, or even when it was first published. It just suddenly appeared, on a number of internet websites, within a two-day period. So far, the article can only be traced to blogs and discussion forums. Hence my original questions:
> 
> Who published the article ("English Language Exclusive!" -- of who? "our Budapest Bureau" -- of what)?
> 
> http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?p=1309908


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2010)

I found it. The _original _ article JOS is quoting from.

Time to put this sick puppy to bed -- permanently. 


> Auschwitz Survivor Claims Elie Wiesel is an Impostor
> March 4, 2009
> 
> English Language Exclusive!
> ...







Jos said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Miklos says:
> ...


----------

